# fixed term contract



## d4dhanesh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello friends..
I got a job offer from a reputed organization in KL. But in the offer letter it says fixed term contract for one year. Since I was looking for a job for at least 4-5 years, can I rely on this offer expecting it to be renewed yearly. Can any one throw some light on this matter.


----------

